# Problem mit DVD Wiedergabe unter Linux

## deranonyme

Hi

Heute habe ich eine DVD bekommen, die auf nem normalen Standalone Player problemlos läuft. Unter Linux sowohl mit Kaffeine als auch xine und mplayer kann man das Ende nicht ansehen. Ich habe also mal von dieser DVD ein Image erstellt. Dieses habe ich gemountet und mit 

```
mplayer dvd:// -dvd-device /media/dvd 
```

 abgespielt. Alles bestens. Als nächstets habe ich dieses Image gebrannt. -> Ergebnis, Ende fehlt wieder. Mplayer bricht mit folgendem Fehler ab:

```
a52: CRC check failed!  0.018 ct: -0.124 899/899 10%  1%  2.6% 0 0

a52: error at resampling

A:6756.0 V:6756.1 A-V: -0.124 ct: -0.122 910/910 10%  1%  2.5% 0 0

```

Wenn ich über diese Stelle mit dem Fehler drüber-"spule" Also schneller Vorlauf, dann kommt folgender Fehler:

```
libdvdread: Can't seek to block 22148662 229/229 12%  1%  1.3% 0 0

A:   0.0 V:   0.0 A-V:  0.000 ct: -0.000 229/229 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0

```

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Die DVD bricht immer an der selben Stelle ab.

Kann es sein, das sie überlang ist, und zwar geschrieben wid, aber beim Lesen Probleme macht?

```
 ls -l

-rw-r--r-- 1 frank users 4681728000  7. Aug 21:18 test.iso

```

Danke

----------

## manuels

mit welchen USE-Flags hast du denn libdvdread installiert?

----------

## UTgamer

CD und DVD Laufwerke haben acyclische Drehgeschwindigkeiten, innen laufen sie langsam und nach außen hin immer schneller.

Als du ein Image davon machtest gab dein Programm mit welchem das Image erstellt wurde Steuerbefehle an das Laufwerk über, um bei Fehler die Geschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen. Ich bezweifle das die Multimediaprogramme Kaffeine, xine, und mplayer dem Laufwerk die Geschwindigkeitssteuerbefehle entweder überhaupt oder nach Fehlerkorrektur vorschreiben. Der Fehler liegt eindeutig am Laufwerk, desen Fehlerkorrektur fehlerhaft oder zu primitiv ist. Ist das Laufwerk bereits älter kann auch die Lasereinheit zu schwach geworden sein. 

Wenn du Glück hast reicht eine Laufwerksreinigung. Hierzu gibt es spezielle Reinigungsfliese mit Flüssigkeit oder bist etwas handwerklich geschickt und schaffst die Reinigung der Linse mit Iso-Propylaklkohol selbst, aber beachte der Alkohol darf nicht länger als 7 Sekunden auf der Linse verweilen, also 3 - 5 sec feucht mit einem nicht fuselnden Fensterleder wischen, und abtrocknen lassen, erst wenn die Oberfläsche trocken ist nochmal nachwischen. sollte die rötliche oder auch bläuliche Filterschicht sich abgelöst haben, kannst du die Lasereinheit vergessen. Also 3 - 5 Sek wischen, dann abtrocknen lassen um dann etw. nochmal nachzuwischen. 

Spiritus ist möglich zu verwenden, aber bedenke das der sich nicht länger als 7 Sek auf den Filtern befinden darf, Spiritus braucht länger zum Abtrocknen. Teste die Verdunstungsdauer auf einem gleichtemperierten Spiegel vorher bei Spiritusverwendung.

Desweiteren kann auch das Fett auf den Antriebsachsen verharzt sein, um es nachzufetten nimmt man Vaseline, aber vorsicht mit der Schlittenmechanik, lieber nicht wegbewegen wenn es sich um Zahnräder handelt, Linearmotoren ohne Zahnräder und 2 Stahlachsen sind da weit unempfindlicher.  :Wink: 

Gruß, und viel Glück.

PS:

Sollte jemand eine Möglichkeit kennen den Multimediaprogrammen es beizubrigen dem DVD-Laufwerk die richtigen Geschwindigkeitsparameter zu übergeben, hast du auch Glück gehabt.  :Wink: 

----------

## deranonyme

 *manuels wrote:*   

> mit welchen USE-Flags hast du denn libdvdread installiert?

 

libdvdread hat bei mir keine Use-Flags, also mit den Standarts von 2007.0 gebaut

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> CD und DVD Laufwerke haben acyclische Drehgeschwindigkeiten, innen laufen sie langsam und nach außen hin immer schneller.
> 
> Als du ein Image davon machtest gab dein Programm mit welchem das Image erstellt wurde Steuerbefehle an das Laufwerk über, um bei Fehler die Geschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen. Ich bezweifle das die Multimediaprogramme Kaffeine, xine, und mplayer dem Laufwerk die Geschwindigkeitssteuerbefehle entweder überhaupt oder nach Fehlerkorrektur vorschreiben. Der Fehler liegt eindeutig am Laufwerk, desen Fehlerkorrektur fehlerhaft oder zu primitiv ist. Ist das Laufwerk bereits älter kann auch die Lasereinheit zu schwach geworden sein. 
> 
> 

 

Es handelt sich bei mir nicht um ein Laufwerk sondern um zwei, bei denen jeweils der selbe Fehler auftritt.

ein zugegeben älters TOSHIBA  DVD-ROM SD-M1712 und ein relativ neues PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-111. Ich glaube deshalb nicht an Hardwarefehler. Die DVD wurde unter Win**** erstellt. Ich denke eher das da was anderes faul ist, was den Standalone nicht aus dem Takt bringt, wohl aber den PC.

Andere Tips?

Frank

----------

## UTgamer

Na wenn die DVD unter Windows gebrannt wurde, ist es durchaus möglich das etwas anderes im Spiel ist.

Bist du mit deinem DVD-Brenner in Besitz einer nicht zu alten Nero-Lizenz gekommen? Wenn ja kannst du es mit der Linuxversion von Ahead Nero mal probieren. Die sollten am ehesten wissen was da unter Windows verbockt worden sein könnte.  :Wink: 

Ansonsten kannst du von denen falls die Software bei dir sauber funktionieren sollte auch eine reguläre Lizenz kaufen.

----------

## deranonyme

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Na wenn die DVD unter Windows gebrannt wurde, ist es durchaus möglich das etwas anderes im Spiel ist.
> 
> Bist du mit deinem DVD-Brenner in Besitz einer nicht zu alten Nero-Lizenz gekommen? Wenn ja kannst du es mit der Linuxversion von Ahead Nero mal probieren. Die sollten am ehesten wissen was da unter Windows verbockt worden sein könnte. 
> 
> 

 

Ok, danke für den Tip. Aber ich habe eine nicht angeborene, aber erworbene Allergie gegen Nero.   :Cool:  Nee mal im Ernst ich liebe K3B und möchte keine "Winsoft" unter Linux. Gibt es kein andere Tool unter Linux, das die DVD analysieren könnte?

Frank

----------

